# Twins born two years after their Dad's death - Telegraph Article



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

This story touched me as it mirrors my own situation somewhat. Congratulations to Kelly on the safe arrival of her twins!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/6945687/Woman-gives-birth-to-husbands-twins-two-years-after-his-death.html


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Dear Sasha, 

What a tragic story yet with such a lovely outcome.  Thanks for sharing.

I'm really pleased to see your pregnancy moving swiftly and safely along.  Many Congratulations!

Birchie xx


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Gosh, thought I was having problems. Can't imagine what it must be like to got through treatment without another half. If positive thoughts can help, you got em. Cx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

What a great article!

Congratulations to her. 

C~x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow. That's quite an inspiring story and I'm so glad she got her babies. Much love to you too Sasha and best wishes for your pregnancy.


----------



## ciwarner (Oct 15, 2009)

This article is inspiring. My husband had cancer 8 years ago but luckily he had his sperm frozen before he started this chemo. Thankfully he is still with me, but sadly our 4th IVF cycle has just failed. I really hope one day we achieve our dream but in the meantime articles like this keep me going

C


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Super news, love stories like this... such special babies... (i'm guessing the baby on the left has wind  )


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

i bet their daddy is keeping an eye on them for sure.


----------

